# need lathe tooling storage ideas



## ARC-170 (Jul 14, 2019)

I am almost done getting my lathe set up. I've used it a few times for rough work and really need a better way to store the accessories I use frequently. Here's the set up:

Back of lathe and front of milling machine. Lathe is bolted to the floor. Mill is on wheels. The power for both is just behind the mill.



Front of lathe. You can see where I put everything now; on the front ledge. This is not a good place. Good thing I wear good shoes!



Another front of the lathe shot. There's a little space on the table, but it's in the way if I open the doors.



I'm looking for ideas for storing stuff. I put much of it in the drawers, but have found that I need to use the chuck key, wrenches and lube all the time. They have a tendency to fall off the small ledge they are on. I thought I'd post and see what others did to get some ideas.


----------



## matthewsx (Jul 14, 2019)

Many folks have a backsplash that holds tool holders and other stuff. Also keeps splatter down , you might want to consider something like that.


----------



## Nogoingback (Jul 14, 2019)

I have a plastic roll cart right behind me when I'm standing at the lathe.  On it go all the tools I commonly use: QC tool holders (I don't 
have many), chucks, drills,  assorted small hand tools like chuck keys and wrenches, tailstock chuck and live center and so forth.  There
is also room to place measuring tools etc.  Underneath on the shelf  are smaller pieces of aluminum, steel, plastic and brass stock.
My measuring tools,  indicators and other machinist tools are in a stack of Craftsman boxes to the right of the lathe.  The roll cart was
sort of an experiment, but as it turns out I like the arrangement a lot.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jul 15, 2019)

Make rack to hold the essentials, mount on an upright or two behind lathe.


----------



## francist (Jul 15, 2019)

I have a narrow 16" X 60" table behind me but within easy arm's reach. My Beach tool box is on the far end of it, but directly behind where I stand is left bare for whatever tool I'm using at the time. If I have more than six tools out at once, something is not right.

I come from a background of woodworking on a European style bench -- room enough for the job but not so big you're tempted to keep junk on it -- and I keep the same discipline in the machine area. Nothing except a cutting oil can ever sits on my machine stands. Period.

-frank


----------



## ARC-170 (Jul 15, 2019)

matthewsx said:


> Many folks have a backsplash that holds tool holders and other stuff. Also keeps splatter down , you might want to consider something like that.



I thought of that. I wanted to see what others did and get some ideas. Maybe people will post some more pictures of back splashes and shelves.



Nogoingback said:


> I have a plastic roll cart right behind me when I'm standing at the lathe.  On it go all the tools I commonly use: QC tool holders (I don't
> have many), chucks, drills,  assorted small hand tools like chuck keys and wrenches, tailstock chuck and live center and so forth.  There
> is also room to place measuring tools etc.  Underneath on the shelf  are smaller pieces of aluminum, steel, plastic and brass stock.
> My measuring tools,  indicators and other machinist tools are in a stack of Craftsman boxes to the right of the lathe.  The roll cart was
> ...



I have a tool cart that would serve this purpose. I may try that for awhile and see how I like it. Thanks!



MrWhoopee said:


> Make rack to hold the essentials, mount on an upright or two behind lathe.
> 
> View attachment 298405



I thought of this as well. Can you post a picture of how the rack is mounted and how it's made? I'd like to see how it's done; no use re-inventing the wheel.


----------



## ARC-170 (Jul 15, 2019)

francist said:


> I have a narrow 16" X 60" table behind me but within easy arm's reach. My Beach tool box is on the far end of it, but directly behind where I stand is left bare for whatever tool I'm using at the time. If I have more than six tools out at once, something is not right.
> 
> I come from a background of woodworking on a European style bench -- room enough for the job but not so big you're tempted to keep junk on it -- and I keep the same discipline in the machine area. Nothing except a cutting oil can ever sits on my machine stands. Period.
> 
> -frank


I don't really have room for an extra bench. I might try a small cart, though. I like the idea of a clean bench, but my reality is that I like to keep the chuck key, oil and a few other tools within reach. That said, I'm looking to keep as much out of the way as possible in the spirit of what you do!


----------



## francist (Jul 15, 2019)

Yeah I have a rolling cart as well closer to the shaper for vise, tooling plate, wrenches, etc. Mine stays more stationary than mobile, but whatever. I bought it at a store fixture place (sells fixtures and display racks for retail stores) and it wasn't cheap, but I think it's rated for something like 400 pounds. I think they're called "stock carts". The one Nogoingback has looks pretty nice too.

-frank


----------



## Nogoingback (Jul 15, 2019)

I have no idea how much it holds, but it's pretty heavy duty for plastic.   Plenty strong for what it's used for.
My neighbor put it out on the street with a "Free" sign on it, so I grabbed it.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Jul 15, 2019)

Keep an eye out for an old plastic or sheet metal (if you prefer)  Drywall mud pan or a longer wallpaper dipping pan at a yardsale or second hand store for a buck or 2 or just buy one at the local hardware store to turn into a small tool catch pan that can be attached to the front edge of the bench. Plastic would be easier to trim down for clearance purposes and cutting down the back wall would really help keep it "out of the way" and still give you enough real estate for having a few of the needed tools at hand ready for use. Or you could hang it off the edge to the right side of the drawers and not cut it at all.


----------



## hman (Jul 16, 2019)

ARC-170 -
You have a base under your lathe already, so a lot of what I did might not apply.  Buy here's the setup I did for my 9x20 lathe (recently sold, very happy customer).  The AXA tool holders are held by the "tall" version of steel Din rail.  This holds them securely, yet allows easy removal for use. Spare chucks are on a turntable for easier access.  Use whatever ideas you find applicable.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 16, 2019)

A lot of great ideas here . Being you have no chip pan , I would just put up a back guard on the table and hang some brackets for the tools you need the most . This would also help with rear flying chips . Most lathes have the chip pan / back splash guard on them and it's quite easy to make the brackets . Just be careful not to reach over the lathe for tools when the machine is running .


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jul 16, 2019)

ARC-170 said:


> I thought of this as well. Can you post a picture of how the rack is mounted and how it's made? I'd like to see how it's done; no use re-inventing the wheel.



Mine is a case of use what you have. A piece of 2x4 (painted with enamel), 2 ea. 1/2 npt pipe flange, 1/2 x 18 in. pipe, 1/2 npt pipe coupling and 1/2 npt shower gooseneck.


----------



## BGHansen (Jul 16, 2019)

Floor space is usually more at a premium than vertical space.  Go up if you can as many have suggested above.  I haven't utilized the space under my lathes too well, but did add QCTP holders to the back splashes.  I have a HF cart for each to hold inserts, chucks, measuring tools, collets, etc.  You've got me beat there with your lathe on top of the tool chest.

Bruce


----------



## Rata222 (Jul 17, 2019)

I made this simple tool board from the material I had. Nothing special - but may give you an idea.
Jim


----------



## ARC-170 (Jul 17, 2019)

Thanks for the tips and ideas! Keep 'em coming. I'm formulating a design. I'll share it when I have an appropriate image/drawing.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 18, 2019)

ARC-170 said:


> I'm formulating a design. I'll share it when I have an appropriate image/drawing.



K I S S


----------



## mickri (Jul 18, 2019)

My storage is a hodge pod of stuff.  My lathe came with a piece of wood on a post for chuck keys and drill chucks.  And the stand has a cabinet with shelves.







One of the first things I made for my lathe was a way protector to use when removing chucks.  Not shown on the underside is a piece of wood the exact width of the ways to keep it in place  The lathe has a long bed.  I rarely use the full length of the bed and the way protector mostly lives on the end of the ways.  It seems to just collect stuff.




And I have a rolling cart with 3 drawers.  The top section holds my tool holders, tool bits, collets, etc.  The first drawer holds my measuring tools.  The second drawer holds the drills, taps and dies.  The third drawer is currently empty.  The bottom shelf holds the chucks I use most often and some misc other stuff.




Nothing special.  Gets the job done for now.


----------



## stioc (Jul 18, 2019)

Rata222 said:


> I made this simple tool board from the material I had. Nothing special - but may give you an idea.
> Jim



Are you using dowel pins for holding the lathe tool holders?


----------



## Rata222 (Jul 18, 2019)

stioc said:


> Are you using dowel pins for holding the lathe tool holders?



I just used smooth nails - then nipped off the heads and smoothed the ends. The nails locate  in the corner of the dovetails and don't appear to have marked up the holders at all.


----------



## AGCB97 (Jul 19, 2019)

The tool holders are cut off on a slight angle so things don't vibrate off









Aaron


----------



## fixit (Jul 19, 2019)

hman said:


> ARC-170 -
> You have a base under your lathe already, so a lot of what I did might not apply.  Buy here's the setup I did for my 9x20 lathe (recently sold, very happy customer).  The AXA tool holders are held by the "tall" version of steel Din rail.  This holds them securely, yet allows easy removal for use. Spare chucks are on a turntable for easier access.  Use whatever ideas you find applicable.
> View attachment 298457
> View attachment 298459
> ...


WOW Well engineered, outstanding


----------



## Nogoingback (Jul 19, 2019)

AGCB97 said:


> The tool holders are cut off on a slight angle so things don't vibrate off
> 
> 
> View attachment 298675
> ...



Cool looking lathe you've got there.  What is it, and is that a gear shift sticking out of the headstock?


----------



## stioc (Jul 19, 2019)

Here's my mess...


----------



## AGCB97 (Jul 19, 2019)

Nogoingback said:


> Cool looking lathe you've got there.  What is it, and is that a gear shift sticking out of the headstock?



That's the back gear lever. Another lever shifts in the back gear countershaft. It's a 1920 Springfield Ideal Lathe


----------



## spumco (Jul 20, 2019)

My contribution.

Holders posts are aluminum angle bolted to strut channel.  Channel is mounted to backsplash and a plywood shelf.  Tailstock tools are in a grubby little chunk of plastic I drilled out.

Chucks and other heavy stuff are on a padded stud sticking out from the right lathe stand leg so I don't have to reach over to lift them.


----------



## ARC-170 (Jul 30, 2019)

Here's a sketch of what I was thinking of making:



The lathe isn't shown; it would take too long to draw. The shelf is 68" tall. I'm 6'-2" so it's reachable while allowing me to open the belt guards on my machine. I thought I might add a lip, but it's not shown in this sketch.

The reddish brown panel is peg board. It doesn't go all the way down because it's 24" tall and about 3.5 feet wide. I can buy a smaller piece this way and save some money. I'm trying to avoid buying a full 8' x 4' sheet.
Thought I'd hang the various wrenches, chuck keys, etc. on it. I also thought I might make some tool holder like AGCB97, but that might be pushing it with weight. Thoughts?

I think I can attach the 2x4's with bolts to the back of the bench. I'd use 3/4" diameter conduit tubing as a spacer so I can tighten the bolts. The 2x4's would be snug against the table edge on the back and the spacers would allow me to tighten the bolts snug against the metal bench. I hope this makes sense. Zoom in on the picture to see how it's assembled.

I could add a 3rd 2x4 in the middle. This would allow me to add a smaller shelf below the larger one, since there is some space.

I'd like to keep this simple for now; I thought I'd try this and see how it went, then make any modifications. At some point, I could rebuild it with all the mods.


----------



## RobertB (Jul 31, 2019)

Backsplash to me would be the priority. Keeps the chips and cutting oil confined to just half of your shop 

Second would be a lip on the front and sides of the bench to keep tools off of your toes. Make the front lip easily removable for ease in sweeping off chips. I use a rare earth magnet to hold my chuck keys on the tailstock. Magnets on machines can be a pain, but I find that on the tailstock they are far enough from most of the cutting that they rarely collect swarf.


----------



## ARC-170 (Aug 7, 2019)

Thanks to all for the ideas! I really appreciate it.

Here's the finished product:






I still need to figure out what goes where, but I need to use the lathe to be able to really tell what will work.

The back faces the work area for the mill; I might add more pegboard and use that space for the mill. The bench also has a peg area on either side.

The design is very stable. It can be flexed a little (it's wood), but it seems very strong. I used 2x4's I planed down to 1x3's. I painted them to match (sort of) the table. The plywood top shelf has a small lip. All the bolts are 1/4"-20. I tried to keep it simple and also use as much material as I already had. I only had to buy the bolts, brackets and pegboard.


----------

